# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs > [Release] Chimpeon - Key Sender and Auto Clicker

## ChimpeonFan

*Chimpeon*
*Key sender and auto clicker for Archeage (and many other games)*

Chimpeon is a Windows key sender and auto clicker that can perform a wide range of actions in many games including Archeage. Key and mouse buttons used in-game are triggered using either a pixel colour change or a time interval, allowing complete control over game automation. The software is simple to configure and use (no scripting is required) and it does NOT access or alter game files, memory or CPU processes. For addtional safety, Chimpeon also enables you to specify a name during installtion so the exe, Windows process, shortcuts and title bar adopt that name.

    

*Download Chimpeon*

A fully functional (yet time restricted) installation of Chimpeon can be downloaded from the developer's website...

Download Now

NOTE: Chimpeon does not contain a virus or malware... View the VirusTotal report.

*What Chimpeon can do for you*

Automate combat rotationsAutomatically react to game event warningsAccept notificationsPrevent AFKAutomate chatMove a character (in a limited way)+ much more!

*Documentation*

Chimpeon is fully documented on its website...

Help101sPDF Guides

*Help & Support*

The Chimpeon developers are very helpful and there are a number of resources to help and support you...

TroubleshootingContact Form

*Requirements*

 Windows 10, 8, 7, Vista, XP - 32bit or 64bit versions Archeage (or another supported game)

*Getting Chimpeon to Work with Archeage*

 Chimpeon must be run as Administrator

The following guide should be used if you encounter a problem when using Chimpeon with Archeage...

Getting Chimpeon Working with a Game

*Using Chimpeon Configuration Strings Created by Other Users*

If the pixel color functionality of Chimpeon is used it is unlikely a configuration string exported by another user will work without modification. This is because Archeage interfaces are configured differently. Screen resolution, graphics quality and addons can affect pixel detection. It is therefore advised you only use other user's configuration strings as a starting point for your own configuration. Once you familiarise yourself with the Chimpeon concept, configuring it is very quick and easy... and some might even say fun!

*Other Supported Games*

Chimpeon is also known to work with the following games (and many more):

AionArcheageBlade and SoulCabalDiablo 3Elder Scrolls OnlineGuild Wars 2NeverwinterRiftStar Wars - The Old RepublicTera OnlineWildStarWorld Of WarcraftWindows Store gamesBrowser gamesAndroid games (emulated)

Chimpeon - Plays Your Game

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.6.1.1

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.6.2.1

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.6.3.1

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.7.1.1

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.8.1.1 Beta is now available!

Group hotkeys, randomized automation and bug fixes.



Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.8.7.1 Beta is now available!

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.8.8.1 is now available!

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.8.9.1 is now available!

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.8.15.1 is now available!

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.9.1.3

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.9.1.4

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## sumnium

if this bot can gather from family farms or onle a moobs farming ??

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Updated main post to make it more useful

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.12.1.6

Includes the anticipated Area Scan feature that allows you to automate fishing amongst other things!

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.12.2.1

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.14.1.4

Includes a Wizard to make configuring combat rotations easier.

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon has been updated to 1.14.1.5

Fixes an issue with Status Hotkeys.

Download Now

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.15.1.3 Beta release

Download

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.17.1.1 has been released!

Download

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.17.5.3 has been released!

Download

Read the release notes

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon 1.17.8.1 has been released!

Download

Release Notes

Antivirus Scan

----------


## Ledbedder

Does this still work?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Does this still work?


Yes, it's still going strong  :Smile:

----------


## chopsuei

> Yes, it's still going strong


can I use this to send keys to multiple clients at once? 

eg, if I wanted to have all clients running archeage except for the master to spam f, can I do this? or would I need to open mutiple chimpeons

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> can I use this to send keys to multiple clients at once? 
> 
> eg, if I wanted to have all clients running archeage except for the master to spam f, can I do this? or would I need to open mutiple chimpeons


You would need a Chimpeon for each of the Archage instances.

----------


## zevyburn

Does it still work? Shows that the last update to it as 2018-10-17

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Does it still work? Shows that the last update to it as 2018-10-17


Yes it still works. The developers are in the process of creating a new version - hence the lack of updates to the current version I guess!

----------

